# Introducing new goats to herd?



## hanmana (May 26, 2016)

Hi! Any ideas on how to introduce 2 kid goats to a herd? The herd of two sheep and a llama are in a small pasture with a hoop house type shelter. We plan on making it better for the winter but for now that's what it is. The llama is young and skittish but the sheep (117 and 115 pounds) are pretty bold so I'm worried about my new kids. They are both 2 month old alpine does. How do I introduce them to each other?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

First see how they react being together. Have one person hold a kid and one person hold a sheep with a harness or collar. Let them sniff noses and get used to each other. See how they act and go from there.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

I always introduce kids with supervision the first few times. Then it helps if you provide them with a "safe" place that they can get into but the bigger animals cannot. That way, if anyone gets abusive, the kids can get away. You can even bolt 4 pallets together (or bolt 2 together and fasten to the corner of the fencing. Saw off just enough of one or two of the slats so the kids can get inside. You can also use this as a creep feeder - the kids can go in to get hay and grain, but the others can't take it from them.


----------

